# NBC Halloween Roof Display All Handmade 2013



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

This is our Halloween NBC Roof Display. This Year we added Lock, Shock & Barrel. I handmade the whole group.

IMG_1358 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1365 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1368 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry, dont know why picts didnt show. Here is a link
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

I LOVE this! We are actually thinking about doing a NBC display for Christmas. Do you have a tutorial showing how you made the props including supplies, tools, etc...?


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow! That is the coolest residential NBC display that I have seen. It is really awesome! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a friend who is a huge fan of NBC and he would be salivating with envy if he saw your display.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

GrrrRR Flickr blocked at work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! Really cool!


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

NickWaka7 said:


> I LOVE this! We are actually thinking about doing a NBC display for Christmas. Do you have a tutorial showing how you made the props including supplies, tools, etc...?


Sorry, I dont, But I can give you a run down if you would like. I did take picts and save templates.


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

<3 Thank you!!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

At first I was disappointed, I thought an NBC display would be an homage to the A-Team, Knight Rider, and Jerry Seinfeld.
But once I got over the shock, I cannot imagine doing all those characters by hand. Well done!

.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome! I love it!!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

REAL nice.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

tawnidilly said:


> Sorry, I dont, But I can give you a run down if you would like. I did take picts and save templates.


That would be great! We love the way you made the figures and would love the rundown for ourselves.


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

My Finished NBC Black Feather Bone Wreath


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

My Finished NBC Black Feather Bone Wreath
photo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:WOW! That is just incredible! I am the biggest Burton fan and NBC (Nightmare Before Christmas- don't want to confuse ATLfun) is my ultimate favorite. Your pieces are fantastic and just be glad I don't live in Arizona, they might go missing from your rooftop if I did! Great work!


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

NickWaka7 said:


> That would be great! We love the way you made the figures and would love the rundown for ourselves.


I will get it together and send you a link or the instructions


----------



## tawnidilly (Oct 16, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:WOW! That is just incredible! I am the biggest Burton fan and NBC (Nightmare Before Christmas- don't want to confuse Jac Mac) is my ultimate favorite. Your pieces are fantastic and just be glad I don't live in Arizona, they might go missing from your rooftop if I did! Great work!


Thank you!


----------



## BluJay75 (Jun 26, 2012)

Absolutely Amazing!! Can't wait to share with friends who Love NBC! The characters are incredible, and even the lighting really gives it a very Disney theme park vibe! So cooooool!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice work. I think your choices of materials lend themselves very well to the style. Great lighting, too.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

tawnidilly said:


> I will get it together and send you a link or the instructions


Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely Awesome!!!!


----------

